
Turn your Tesla into a CIA-like counter-surveillance tool with this hack - heshiebee
https://electrek.co/2019/08/14/tesla-cia-counter-surveillance-tool-hack/
======
zucked
I highly doubt anyone who was worried about being followed enough to use such
a thing would be 1.) driving themselves and b.) riding/driving in a Tesla.

~~~
jsiepkes
I get what your saying but if your adversary is not the government its a
pretty neat solution.

------
whenchamenia
Realize if you are on my private property filming, I can detain your equipment
until I am satisfied it is deleted. That would mean your whole car, not just
your dash cam in this case. Seems a bad idea.

